# [Photo] Lizenz



## vinc5nt (26. September 2004)

Hi, 

ich hab die Frage neben einem umfangreichen Satz anderer Frage bereits schon einmal gestellt., doch die Resonanz war eher bescheiden. Deshalb die Aufgliederung hier.

Wie kann ich Photographien so verkaufen, dass sie mir weiterhin gehören und ich sie auch weiterhin an andere Verkaufen kann. Verkauft man Photographien generell als Lizenz, oder wandert mit dem Verkauf das Urheberrecht an den Käufer? 


Dank & Gruß, 
vincent


----------



## Receiver (1. Oktober 2004)

So weit ich weiß kann man in Deutschland das Urheberrecht nicht verkaufen. Das geht nur in den Staaten. Bei uns kannst Du ne Lizenz verkaufen, die dem Käufer das alleinige Nutzungsrecht zusagt. Dann kannst Du es nicht mehr weiter verkaufen. Urheber bist dann aber nach wie vor Du alleine, weil das Bild ja von Dir geschaffen wurde, und nicht von dem der es erwirbt...


----------

